# sugar glider tattoo



## lycanlordsbitch (Jul 21, 2008)

soooo exsited, i got my first tattoo today in memory of 1 of my sugar gliders, mia died last year after me nursing her for a full day she didnt have the strenth to hold on any more. so this is my first tattoo in memory of her:








only been done a few hours now so its still swollen and sore but i love it to bits. also whats made today even better, we got 2 tokay gekos and i woke up to my hamster fudge having lots of pink squeeking babies.
today just can get any better


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

it looks so sweet, if only!! haha. Glad your having a good day!


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

i love it, 
i love it, 
i love it, 
i love it


----------

